# New Valencia Stadium, amazing!



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

Here you are the pics of the presentation of the new Valencia Stadium 5*, it will be the best football stadium in the world (thanks to acidmind81).

Capacity: 75.000 seats
Scheduled inauguration: 2010























































































NEW VALENCIA CF STADIUM WILL BE THE BEST FOOTBALL STADIUM OF THE WORLD

Valencia CF will have the best football stadium of the world. The whole world could enjoy the state-of-the art building that will become a reference for the sporting facilities in the future. This historical moment was held at 9:50 PM when President Juan Bautista Soler together with the President of Generalitat Valenciana Francisco Camps and Mayor of Valencia Rita Barbera showed a scale model of the stadium at the amazing stage located at Príncipe Felipe Museum at Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias (City of Arts and Sciences).

The authorities and the audience enjoyed the spectacular scale model placed at the the center of the stage while the orchestra played 'Unidos por nuestro Turia'. The future stadium will be located in the city centre, at Corts Valencianes Avenue.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Sports arena's ~~~~~~~~~>>>>>>>>


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, I love the exterior! Though it reminds me of a soap dish...


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Skid-Mark (Apr 5, 2006)

Is very good, although i think the new Wembley will still pip the title.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

nice...really...im not sure what the thinking behind the design is though..high quality renders...awesome


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

VIDEO

http://www.yousendit.com/download/2VdJbw2mkY8=


----------



## sroigmas (Jan 22, 2006)

Look at this presentation: Video 1

The Stadium has been made with the assembly of 16 pieces that symbolize all the districts of our city (see the video). The "cut" that crosses the pieces (districts) is the Turia river.



















Sorry for my English


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I love it, the design is amazing.
Where in Valencia will it be built?
It would fit really good into the City of Arts and Sciences.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

lpioe said:


> I love it, the design is amazing.
> Where in Valencia will it be built?
> It would fit really good into the City of Arts and Sciences.


I really like both this stadium and the City of Arts and Sciences, but i don't think that the stadium fits there. Mostly because of the materials used.

And anyway, CAS is Calatrava's vision.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

But that's a good question... where will it be built? Maybe somebody can provide a map with its location.


----------



## endeve (Mar 24, 2003)

Corts Valencianes Avenue, NW part of city
there are several skyscrapers projects in that area, actually the new Hilton Hotel (115m) will be few metres away from new stadium.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

That's fantastic. Spain is an amazing country with great architecture from antiquity to the present.

:cheers:


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

endavant! said:


> Corts Valencianes Avenue, NW part of city
> there are several skyscrapers projects in that area, actually the new Hilton Hotel (115m) will be few metres away from new stadium.



Thanx for the map.


----------



## KK (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it's quite a shame you're going to leave the Mestalla, which is a beautiful historic stadium.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Weird....


----------



## Dutch_Mentor (Feb 27, 2008)

what happened with this thread if the stadium is already under construction (around 50%)??

Sorry, it is in spanish but at least you can have a look...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506222&page=90


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

^^
Really amazing stadium....:eek2:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Superrrrrrrrrrrrr :eek2:


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice piece of architecture!

But it still can't beat Allianz.


----------

